# The Perfect Pear - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (23/2/15)

The search for the ultimate pear vape stops here. Sir Vape stocks two gourmet pear vape wonders that are totally unique in their own right.

*Jimmy the Juice Man - Caramel Pear *
A crisp, scrumptiously juicy pear, drizzled with an ooey, gooey, super sweet, warm, dark caramel glaze to create a mouthwatering e-liquid experience.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/…/jimmy-the-…/products/caramel-pear



*Ripe Vapes - Pear and Almond *
Envoking the polished pastries of Europe. This joose has the bold, rich flavor of marzipan with notes of ripe/aromatic summer pear. If you closed your eyes and imagined, one might easily find themselves strolling the old cobblestone streets of Paris….. Happy Travels.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio…/ripe-vapes/…/pear-almond

Reactions: Like 3


----------

